# The OFFICIAL hunting thread for the 21st..BDM



## ArmyTaco (Nov 16, 2009)

Just figured I would ask here who is gonna go hunting with us on the 21 down in Fitzgerald? I know I have talked to a couple, but like to meet yall while I am down and maybe even get some out in the woods for the first time in a while from what I here.. So who is going to be going and takin us on the first(?) multi-member club hunt?

Also is there a decent hotel in the area yall could recommend? Need an outside door so I can sneak my dog in.

Lookin forward to it. Hopefully everything works out and were ready to do some BDM hunting...you know its kinda like the equavilint to QDMA...just in the coonin world.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 16, 2009)

How far is Fitzgerald from the interstate? 25 miles or so??


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 16, 2009)

Beets me I have never been there before...one of thee locals will have to tell ya, but it didnt look too far off the interstate on google.


----------



## willcox (Nov 16, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> How far is Fitzgerald from the interstate? 25 miles or so??



bout 30 minutes from i 75 at tifton or ashburn. there are 4 or 5 motels and i wouldnt think you would have any trouble sneaking ole blue in any of them.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 16, 2009)

push it back a week and id come on down. gotta work fri and sat nights.


----------



## willcox (Nov 16, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> push it back a week and id come on down. Gotta work fri and sat nights.



you got an open invite anytime gose . Come on whenever you can


----------



## all ticked up (Nov 16, 2009)

i will come up if mine is patched up by then


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 16, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> i will come up if mine is patched up by then



 id say that the country hearth inn in fitzgerald would be your best bet to stay tacoman, but im ready to hunt


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll be there also


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> id say that the country hearth inn in fitzgerald would be your best bet to stay tacoman, but im ready to hunt



You gonna need to borrow a BDM dog ain't ya there Frat Boy


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 16, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> push it back a week and id come on down. gotta work fri and sat nights.



Any time you wanna hunt just buzz us  

P-Slim will be Buzzed anyway if UGA is playin when you come down


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 16, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Any time you wanna hunt just buzz us
> 
> P-Slim will be Buzzed anyway if UGA is playin when you come down


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 17, 2009)

Okay, I'm excited now! 
If ya'll bail out last minute... you will NEVER hear the end of it!!!!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 17, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> push it back a week and id come on down. gotta work fri and sat nights.



When we gonna go? Was waiting to hear back from ya.


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 17, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> When we gonna go? Was waiting to hear back from ya.



are you coming the 20th or 21st. or when?


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 17, 2009)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Okay, I'm excited now!
> If ya'll bail out last minute... you will NEVER hear the end of it!!!!



same to you mrs.taco


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 17, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> How far is Fitzgerald from the interstate? 25 miles or so??



when you gona be here ga dawg??? or you done chickned out


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 17, 2009)

21st for us. 

Come on Dawg...Ill bring a can of Blue spray paint so you dont feel like the odd one in the bunch.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 17, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> same to you mrs.taco



Trust me... we most definitely will NOT bail!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 17, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> when you gona be here ga dawg??? or you done chickned out


I'll be there thursday night through whenever I get ready to come home..I have chickened out on bringing a dog though..I'll just come watch..Ya'll hunt every night or what? Can I atleast unsnap a bluedog or something while I'm down there? It still aint frosted down there Ya'll  need to send me a number again..I done lost all them...


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 17, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I'll be there thursday night through whenever I get ready to come home..I have chickened out on bringing a dog though..I'll just come watch..Ya'll hunt every night or what? Can I atleast unsnap a bluedog or something while I'm down there? It still aint frosted down there Ya'll  need to send me a number again..I done lost all them...



21st sounds great as long as yall excuse me from listening to the dawgs every now and again i got tickets but im not goin now!!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 17, 2009)

Well if your nice Mrs. A.T. might let you un snap Bell. Come on and bring a dog with ya and do some hunting...

Was thinking bout coming Friday but Haley has to see New Moon fri at 2 and it would be 7-8 before we got down there...what yall think about friday hunting?


----------



## willcox (Nov 17, 2009)

ga dawg said:


> i'll be there thursday night through whenever i get ready to come home..i have chickened out on bringing a dog though..i'll just come watch..ya'll hunt every night or what? Can i atleast unsnap a bluedog or something while i'm down there? It still aint frosted down there Ya'll  need to send me a number again..i done lost all them...





psycho_slim said:


> 21st sounds great as long as yall excuse me from listening to the dawgs every now and again i got tickets but im not goin now!!





armytaco said:


> well if your nice mrs. A.t. Might let you un snap bell. Come on and bring a dog with ya and do some hunting...
> 
> Was thinking bout coming friday but haley has to see new moon fri at 2 and it would be 7-8 before we got down there...what yall think about friday hunting?



ga dawg i think babyteeth is hunting a walker for a fellow he might let you unsnap her if it will make you ask him but i really believe he will be popping tops at the game no matter what he is saying on here.

Taco - fri nite hunting is not a problem


DAWG :229 325 8251 TRY AND DONT LOSE IT THIS TIME


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 17, 2009)

He told me he is going so he better show. He is bringin a Walker so you wont be left out Dawg.

Looks like Friday will work out. So right now plan for an all weekend hunt.


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 17, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> He told me he is going so he better show. He is bringin a Walker so you wont be left out Dawg.
> 
> Looks like Friday will work out. So right now plan for an all weekend hunt.



i will be here, selling my tickets to the game just gonna have to listen to it on the radio sat night, we gonna have sum fun!!!


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 17, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> i will be here, selling my tickets to the game just gonna have to listen to it on the radio sat night, we gonna have sum fun!!!



Does your girlfriend hunt with you Slim? I know some girls don't like to go when it's just going to be a bunch of guys.... you could tell her she wouldn't be the only girl out there.


----------



## willcox (Nov 17, 2009)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Does your girlfriend hunt with you Slim? I know some girls don't like to go when it's just going to be a bunch of guys.... you could tell her she wouldn't be the only girl out there.




BABYTEETH  GIRLFRIEND


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 18, 2009)

willcox said:


> BABYTEETH  GIRLFRIEND





Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Does your girlfriend hunt with you Slim? I know some girls don't like to go when it's just going to be a bunch of guys.... you could tell her she wouldn't be the only girl out there.



Ya she would go but we got 2 many briars down here


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 18, 2009)

willcox said:


> BABYTEETH  GIRLFRIEND



hahahaha real funny willcox and niterider, mrs.taco she wont be goin huntin shes not into it i reckon


----------



## willcox (Nov 18, 2009)

very nice thought mrs.taco but babyteeth's baby mama doesnt like coons,coon hunting,or coonhunters or for that fact anything that involves hunting. matter of fact yall will probably be some of the last people to get to hunt with babyteeth before the grip gets put on him in february.


----------



## willcox (Nov 18, 2009)

we had a special hunt a while back and was gonna let the winner pick babyteeths girl but he won the hunt and just couldnt pick only one.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 18, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> hahahaha real funny willcox and niterider, mrs.taco she wont be goin huntin shes not into it i reckon



I figured she wouldn't be into it. It's hard to find girls that are.... that's why I don't have too many friends.



willcox said:


> very nice thought mrs.taco but babyteeth's baby mama doesnt like coons,coon hunting,or coonhunters or for that fact anything that involves hunting. matter of fact yall will probably be some of the last people to get to hunt with babyteeth before the grip gets put on him in february.



girls.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 18, 2009)

All I can say is..


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 18, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> All I can say is..



see the whole thing is i got to hanging around willcox and he has 5 youngans so i rkn a little of that rubbed off on me not sure. but i wont be missing any huntin thats for sure


----------



## willcox (Nov 18, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> see the whole thing is i got to hanging around willcox and he has 5 youngans so i rkn a little of that rubbed off on me not sure. but i wont be missing any huntin thats for sure



DONT BE TRYING TO BLAME ME FOR YOUR SITUATION. YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE YOU CAN BLAME ON THAT ONE

FOLKS OLE BABYTEETH HAS FORGOTTEN SOMETHING: FRIENDS DONT LET FRIENDS HUNT WALKERS SO IT LOOKS LIKE THERE MIGHT BE AN INTERVENTION IN BABYTEETH SLIMS NEAR FUTURE


----------



## all ticked up (Nov 18, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> willcox and he has 5 youngans /QUOTE]
> 
> thats two boxes of corn flakes and a gallon of milk every morn. fer breakfast


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 18, 2009)

I dont know how 5 younguns can rub off on ya the right way... I mean I like kids and want some but 5..woo wee not for me. Haley wants 3 and I think I am gonna go


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 18, 2009)

Any of yall mafia members in south ga gonna hunt tomorrow night???


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 18, 2009)

If I wasnt broke and the "New Moon" movie wasnt coming out Friday I would. I am about to go crazy. If you want to stop in Mid ga we can probably work something out about hunting.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 18, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Any of yall mafia members in south ga gonna hunt tomorrow night???



I'll be with the Mafia Saturday nite

When ya comin to hunt Dawg??????


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll be coming through mid ga about 4:30 am in the morning..


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 18, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I'll be with the Mafia Saturday nite
> 
> When ya comin to hunt Dawg??????


I dont know yet..I aint got nothing going tomorrow night..I might go fri night.Probably not sat though but I'm there all week..I can go mon,tue or wed night I think..If I can talk anybody into riding with me..If I cant to heck with em.I'll come anyhow..Atleast one night or 2..


----------



## willcox (Nov 18, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Any of yall mafia members in south ga gonna hunt tomorrow night???



got a sick youngun tonight if he is better tomorrow i probably will. give me a holler tomorrow and i will let you know how it looks.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.cmt.com/videos/justin-moore/452870/backwoods.jhtml?id=3138693

How we roll Mafia style


----------



## willcox (Nov 18, 2009)

Gonna turn the mafia biz over to you young folks. Just dont hunt enough to fit in anymore. been fun but its time to go back solo. i think chase and jimmy got yall thats coming to hunt took care of fri nite. Wells is headed this way sat and we gonna try to put one up. Anybody that wants to tag along is more than welcome.if anybody aint took care of fri just give me a buzz.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 19, 2009)

willcox said:


> Gonna turn the mafia biz over to you young folks. Just dont hunt enough to fit in anymore. been fun but its time to go back solo. i think chase and jimmy got yall thats coming to hunt took care of fri nite. Wells is headed this way sat and we gonna try to put one up. Anybody that wants to tag along is more than welcome.if anybody aint took care of fri just give me a buzz.



WHAT?! Are you saying you're out of the mafia now?!!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 19, 2009)

willcox said:


> Gonna turn the mafia biz over to you young folks. Just dont hunt enough to fit in anymore. been fun but its time to go back solo. i think chase and jimmy got yall thats coming to hunt took care of fri nite. Wells is headed this way sat and we gonna try to put one up. Anybody that wants to tag along is more than welcome.if anybody aint took care of fri just give me a buzz.



So we still hunting Sat night?

Tha Mafia is falling apart...


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 19, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> So we still hunting Sat night?
> 
> Tha Mafia is falling apart...



Im still goin huntin. yall comin?


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 19, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> Im still goin huntin. yall comin?



Our plan is to come down there tomorrow (Friday) and hunt both Friday and Saturday nights.... if everyone else is up to it. Either way we'll be in Fitzgerald and we will have little blue with us.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 19, 2009)

Did you bring a dog GA Dawg?


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 19, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> Did you bring a dog GA Dawg?


  No. The very thought of me bringing one done broke the mafia apart! Im here to deer hunt! I still might come listen one night. Yall call me if ur going. 770.40I.7809


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 19, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> No. The very thought of me bringing one done broke the mafia apart! Im here to deer hunt! I still might come listen one night. Yall call me if ur going. 770.40I.7809



Looks like it. We will be hunting unless we get down there and everyone bails, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 19, 2009)

Here is what the Mafia stands for :

The love and Passion to coon hunt a blue dog no matter what happens or what other people say.......

To better the breed and preserve it rich past and to pass on the love of blue dogs to the younger generation....

Yes some of the Members have other breeds that they hunt other game with but not coons.......

If ya wanna be in the Mafia you MUST be loyal to the blue dog when coon huntin PERIOD NO IF THIS OR THAT.. No fence riding ..... EITHER YOU HUNT BLUE DOGS OR NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So with that said I know I have stepped on some toes here but you know what I don't care cause the Sun will come up and go down the next day and so on till the good Lord decides it's time


Time to come clean and see who is a TRUE Blue Dog Mafia member


Hey Tacos and Dawg the hunt is still a go .....
I will be able to hunt Saturday nite


----------

